# Audi TTS 2011 (MK2) APR Stage 2+ QUESTIONS



## MasonShopperly (Sep 25, 2017)

I recently purchased a MK2 Audi TTS and am interested in the APR Stage 2+ ECU.
Are the requirements including the downpipe, high pressure fuel pump, high flow intake and such required to reach a +103 hp and +111 torque gain or to unsure that the engine will run safely with the ECU software? I am wondering if it would be safe to purchase the Stage 2+ ECU but not all the required hardware components. My question is, would the lack of the hardware result in simply less power gain from stock or unsafe horsepower and torque for the OEM engine components.
What's the cheapest option involving the Stage 2+ ECU for the most power safely?

Thanks


----------



## Faz__1 (Apr 7, 2020)

MasonShopperly said:


> I recently purchased a MK2 Audi TTS and am interested in the APR Stage 2+ ECU.
> Are the requirements including the downpipe, high pressure fuel pump, high flow intake and such required to reach a +103 hp and +111 torque gain or to unsure that the engine will run safely with the ECU software? I am wondering if it would be safe to purchase the Stage 2+ ECU but not all the required hardware components. My question is, would the lack of the hardware result in simply less power gain from stock or unsafe horsepower and torque for the OEM engine components.
> What's the cheapest option involving the Stage 2+ ECU for the most power safely?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, how did you get on with that mate?
Just bought my TTS this month so I'm a newbie to this!
Hoping to go APR Stage 2 soon, it already has a Catless straight through exhaust, some people have said I will need a High Pressure Fuel Pump for Stage 2 otherwise will lack mid range pull.... even though APRs official website says just a downpipes is enough for Stage 2, im confused!


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

You probably won't get a reply, post was 2.5 years ago and he only made 4 in all.

Is it 2 v 2+?


----------



## Faz__1 (Apr 7, 2020)

ab54666 said:


> You probably won't get a reply, post was 2.5 years ago and he only made 4 in all.
> 
> Is it 2 v 2+?


Oh yeah I just noticed the date, thanks!

Well I want go for just a Stage 2 and reliability is key for my as its my daily driver.
But even though the APR website the only hardware you need for a Stage 2 is a downpipe this gentleman advised getting a HPFP otherwise it would supposedly lack mid range pull.. so was thinking of doing that.

What would your advice be?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Faz__1 said:


> Well I want go for just a Stage 2 and reliability is key for my as its my daily driver.
> But even though the APR website the only hardware you need for a Stage 2 is a downpipe this gentleman advised getting a HPFP otherwise it would supposedly lack mid range pull.. so was thinking of doing that.
> 
> What would your advice be?


You don't need an upgraded HPFP for Stage2. Mid-range torque won't suffer, but you will need an upgraded (3" or better) downpipe regardless of the rest of your exhaust system.

I would suggest upgrading the hardware first before a tune since the tune expects the hardware to be in place.

Also, Stage2 expects you to run premium fuel all of the time. While your car has knock sensors that can retard your timing (to allow occasional use of lower octane fuel), you won't be able to retard your timing enough to run the cheap stuff like you could with a stock tune.

As far as reliability goes, there are no guarantees. You are intentionally exceeding your motor's design specs with a tune, gambling on the fact that the Design Engineer built in a bit of a safety margin.
If things go bad, it's on you. No [smiley=bigcry.gif] allowed.

Push a little, risk a little. Push harder and the risk of damage increases... or like the saying goes. _"You got to be willing to pay to play"_. Lots of people successfully run Stage2 without problems, but then again, lots of people upgrade without giving it much thought /fully appreciating the risk...

If it is your daily driver and you can't afford to be without your car / your budget doesn't allow for repairs, I wouldn't recommend an upgrade. However If you can afford it, Stage2 is a lot of fun.


----------



## Faz__1 (Apr 7, 2020)

FNChaos said:


> Faz__1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I want go for just a Stage 2 and reliability is key for my as its my daily driver.
> ...


Thanks so much for taking the time to reply to my query.
I definitely want it to be a bit faster but also have in my mind its my daily driver I don't want to break down...
So maybe the best compromise is a Stage 1 tune! get some extra performance without putting too much stress on the internals,
I've been told a Stage 1 APR is 310bhp so I'd be happy with that...


----------



## Stevie1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

How are you getting on with the stage 1 or 2 debate. Picked up a TTS a couple of days ago and like normal already considering mapping it. It's my daily and fortunately the previous owner has taken some preventive measures with a cam follower and PCV along with a Sachs competition clutch and flywheel and a cat back miltek. Who are you looking at for the mapping work


----------



## Faz__1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Stevie1982 said:


> How are you getting on with the stage 1 or 2 debate. Picked up a TTS a couple of days ago and like normal already considering mapping it. It's my daily and fortunately the previous owner has taken some preventive measures with a cam follower and PCV along with a Sachs competition clutch and flywheel and a cat back miltek. Who are you looking at for the mapping work


Hi Stevie, I have my Stage 2 booked for next month, its going to be an APR tune, after such research I've found this to be better than Revo etc. Is yours a mk2 as well? I'm assuming since it needed an upgraded clutch its a manual?
Mines's is an automatic sp I'm getting the DSG map as well as the Stage 2 APR, Pop and Crackles tune too, High Pressure Fuel Pump and Milltek 3" Sprts cat high flow downpipe, should be seeing around 350bhp then.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Faz__1 said:


> I'm getting the DSG map as well as the Stage 2 APR, Pop and Crackles tune too, High Pressure Fuel Pump and Milltek 3" Sprts cat high flow downpipe, should be seeing around 350bhp then.


The DSG tune is a good option along with your ECU tune since your DSG's shift points can be optimized to match your power curve.

However, I wouldn't recommend the 'pop and crackle' tune. You stated that you wanted your car to be reliable. Dumping fuel during your exhaust stroke is a good way to wreak your turbo and CAT.

Quote from:http://www.fluidmotorunion.com/crackle-and-pop-ecu-tuning/

_"Keep in mind, that moving the exhaust event to outside of the combustion chamber isn't consequence-free. The pressure and heat waves can put added stress on turbocharger turbine wheels, exhaust system components, and can rapidly cause a catalytic converter to deteriorate. That is why this modification is recommended for highly "modification experienced" car owners only on a vehicle that is not used on-road "_

Since you've decided to 'roll the dice', make sure your maintenance is up to date. (i.e. timing belt replaced, DSG & Haldex flushed, etc) I'd also recommend prophylacticly replacing your diverter valve and coil packs with the latest rev's (if you haven't done it already). Maybe even replace your PCV valve while your at it.

You'll want to replace your spark plugs with ones that are one range cooler (to help with the additional heat that comes with more power), and you'll probably want to start saving for new motor, transmission and dogbone mounts since those will likely need replacement soon.


----------



## Stevie1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

Faz__1 said:


> Hi Stevie, I have my Stage 2 booked for next month, its going to be an APR tune, after such research I've found this to be better than Revo etc. Is yours a mk2 as well? I'm assuming since it needed an upgraded clutch its a manual?
> Mines's is an automatic sp I'm getting the DSG map as well as the Stage 2 APR, Pop and Crackles tune too, High Pressure Fuel Pump and Milltek 3" Sprts cat high flow downpipe, should be seeing around 350bhp then.


Hi Faz, what makes the APR tune better? And which company are you using? Yes mate it's a manual, the previous owner fitted it prior to having it mapped and then decided he may as well get a TTRS and use that as a base car. From what I've read there's no requirement for a HPFP, any particular reason why you're having one fitted and which one have you been recommended? And which sports cat are you going for?

I wasn't looking to go full on with this car, just a map assume it would be deemed as stage 2 as of the additional hardware due to the cat back, I've contacted MRC, VAG Tech and Tech R all are around an hours drive from me so I'll see what they all have to say.


----------



## Faz__1 (Apr 7, 2020)

FNChaos said:


> Faz__1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting the DSG map as well as the Stage 2 APR, Pop and Crackles tune too, High Pressure Fuel Pump and Milltek 3" Sprts cat high flow downpipe, should be seeing around 350bhp then.
> ...


Thanks for that warning, I'll definitely not get the 'Pops and crackle' tune now, probably saved me a lot of hassle on the future, thanks!
Yes I am getting the TTS fully serviced for halex, dsg and timing belt etc from another garage before the tune, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Faz__1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Stevie1982 said:


> Faz__1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Stevie, I have my Stage 2 booked for next month, its going to be an APR tune, after such research I've found this to be better than Revo etc. Is yours a mk2 as well? I'm assuming since it needed an upgraded clutch its a manual?
> ...


Hi Stevie, from what I've seen APR seem get better power and torque figures over Revo, not massively but marginally. Theres not much in it to be honest but every little helps right. Also I'm going for the Milltek 3" sports cat high flow downpipe, Scorpion do a good one too, You want at least a 3" for more air flow.

To be honest I was the same and only wanted to go for a Stage one tune initially but was told since I already had a full decat exhaust on my TTS it automatically makes it a Stage 2!
The HPFP isn't a must but if you ask your garage and alot members on this forum you'll find it'll provide ALOT of mid range pull which would be missing, and that's where your going to spend most of your time when driving around right!

The TTS uses a better air filter than the standard TTS and really doesn't need changing until you go Stage 3 really (if you even do, I wont as this is my daily driver and need reliability)

But, Downpipe, Stage 2 tune and HPFP will make a massive difference!


----------



## Stevie1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

Faz__1 said:


> Stevie1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Faz__1 said:
> ...


Cheers for the heads up, mines only got a cat back miltek at the moment and wasn't looking to decat or sports cat it so we'll see what the tuners have to say. Possibly be a stage 1 tune as the cats and air filter are still all standard or in place.

Be interested to see the results when yours is done. Best of luck with it


----------

